# Implantation Bleeding



## zskp (Aug 10, 2011)

Hello I haven't been on here for a long while I have been so busy with life. I wanted to see if I could get some help. So me and DH have started back actively trying this cycle. So I have a fertility app that I use called my calendar. So cycle day 1 started July 27th and ended on cycle day 12 which was August 7th. So according to my app my ov day would have been August 11th so we BD on Aug 8, 10, 11, 14 and 15th but I think I ovulated on the 14 because I felt the ovulation pain and I had watery cm with a little blood. So I have normal 28/29 day cycles. So I started my cycle a week early which I started on August 18th and I am not due to start until August 24th. So my early cycle is weird because normally I bleed really really heavy with large clots from day 4 up until day 12. But with early cycle I had dark pink or dark red and it was light and I had on medium clot which was on day 5 but today is day 6 and it is still with no clots but it turned red but my cycle is due tomorrow. Also I normally cramp really bad with sore boobs before my cycle starts and boobs stay sore up until the fourth day but the cramping don't go away. But this time no sore boobs no cramping sometimes I forget I am bleeding and be like dang I need to go change my pad because the flow is light could it be implantation bleeding or a early cycle that is going to keep going since would have been due to come tomorrow any suggestions or anybody had this happen to them and founded out they were pregnant and carried full term and had a healthy baby. Thanks for any replies and I am so sorry for the long rant.


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Have you taken a hpt? that is probably the best way to know, but if you don't get your normal AF in the next few days, maybe it is implantation bleeding... 
   here's hoping for some happy news


----------



## zskp (Aug 10, 2011)

Aissha thanks for replying but I think I might be out this month because I am still curently bleeding and my normal af was due today so the bleeding just kept going right into my normsl af flow but it is still light so maybe I am having a hormonal issue from bding so much. I still might take a test once bleeding stops just to be on the safe side and I will keep you posted on if it was a bfn or a bfp. I know anything is possible so I am still going to keep my fingers crossed hoping it's a early pregnancy bleed


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

have been keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## zskp (Aug 10, 2011)

I still have not tested yet I am trying to see if my cycle is going to come this month or not


----------

